# What are your five favorite musicals



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

What are your five favorite musicals. Here's mine:

5. 42nd Street(1980) music by Harry Warren, lyrics by Al Dubin. Famed dictatorial Great White Way director Julian Marsh attempts to mount a successful stage production of a musical extravaganza at the height of the Great Depression. The career of teenaged Catherine Zeta-Jones was launched when she got the starring role in the 1984 London production.

4. South Pacific(1949) music by Richard Rodgers, lyrics by Oscar Hammerstein II. American nurse stationed at a U.S. Naval base during World War II falls in love with an expatriate French plantation owner but struggles to accept his mixed-race children.

3. Les Miserables (1985)music by Claude-Michel Schönberg, the lyrics by Alain Boublil and Jean-Marc Natel. The French revolution is the backdrop for a variety of plots and subplots including: escaped prisoner Jean Valjean is doggedly chased by policeman inspector Javert; two young women fall in love with the same guy; an unscrupulous couple, the Thenardiers, try to capitalize on the chaos.

2.Showboat (1927) ,music by Jerome Kern, lyrics by Oscar Hammerstein II. This was the show that put Broadway on the map as far as being the Mecca of musical theater. Before Showboat, Broadway had staged vaudeville acts and trivial musical comedies but Showboat changed that and raised the bar for all future works. One of my favorite numbers is a funny song called "I Still Suits Me" sung by Paul Robeson. It's about a husband who won't take any crap from his wife, but you never see it done anymore. It was written by Kern/ Hammerstein for the 1936 film version. A later film version in 1951, starring Ava Gardner, Kathryn Grayson and Howard Keel, left the number out and I have never seen it included in any subsequent stage productions. I have put a copy of it here:

http://www.edthread.com/share/IStillSuitsMe.mp3

1. The Mikado(1885) music by Arthur Sullivan and words by W. S. Gilbert. The granddaddy of them all. A spoof on the western world's perception of the Japanese. You'll need to watch Gilbert & Sullivan's other big hits, HMS Pinafore and Pirates of Penzance first, in order to appreciate it. There's a great movie about the making of this musical called "Topsy-Turvy"(1999).


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Anything Goes, South Pacific, Showboat, Porgy and Bess, Chicago.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

1) Miss Saigon
2) Phantom of the Opera
3) West Side Story
4) Les Miserables


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Sound of Music
Chess
Phantom of the Opera
Miss Saigon
Mikado (if it counts which thinking about it, I suppose it does)


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

I remember seeing Miss Saigon when it opened on broadway starring Lea Salonga. What a performance. I also saw her later on playing Ebonine in Les Miserables in the same locale. In the category of musical star, probably the best I've ever seen in person.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

1. If G&S Operettas are allowed, I'm with you all the way, Pyotr. a) The Mikado b) HMS Pinafore c) Patience
2. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers.
3. Singin' in the Rain
4. The Sound of Music


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Quite agree about G & S.

Trouble is, once you've had all the good ones, you've used up the first five places. 

Best of the rest: Porgy and Bess, South Pacific, Seven Brides for Seven Brothers, Sound of Music.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Fiddler on the Roof - definite favourite, Tevye is incredible! ("On the other hand... No. There is no other hand")

Others:

West Side Story
Rent


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Rock of Ages!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Skilmarilion said:


> Fiddler on the Roof - definite favourite, Tevye is incredible! ("On the other hand... No. There is no other hand")
> 
> Others:
> 
> ...


Oh, I forgot 'Fiddler on the Roof'; that really has to take first place among the true 'musicals'. Thanks, Skilmarilion.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> Oh, I forgot 'Fiddler on the Roof'; that really has to take first place among the true 'musicals'. Thanks, Skilmarilion.


I'm actually not a musical enthusiast, generally speaking, but 'Fiddler' is something you can go back to again and again, imo. Wonderful story, brilliant characters and many a memorable tune.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Err, i'm out.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> Anything Goes, South Pacific, Showboat, Porgy and Bess, Chicago.


You've given Cole Porter's classic the recognition it so richly deserves. Kiss Me Kate is also a favorite of mine.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Pyotr said:


> 1. The Mikado(1885) music by Arthur Sullivan and words by W. S. Gilbert. The granddaddy of them all.


The occasionally blurry line between Musical, Operetta, and Opera is a topic that fascinates me. Call _Mikado_ a musical- and you certainly open the the door to Weill's _Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny_. _Dreigroschenoper_, on the other hand, is most often called a musical, even though it has the 'oper' designation in its title. Then there's Strauss's _Fledermaus_, Offenbach's _Orpheus in the Underworld_... Apposite English language examples might include Romberg's "Student Prince" and Herbert's "Naughty Marietta." It would make a worthy thread-topic of its own- this----

I'll try to channel my wife, here-- she's the true musical theatre aficionado in our family. 
If she were here, I think she'd say-
1) West Side Story
2) Fiddler on the Roof
3) Show Boat
4) Carousel
5) Music Man.

I think we'd agree that Gilbert & Sullivan works, great though they are, are really _hors' catégorie_ for consideration as Musicals.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> The occasionally blurry line between Musical, Operetta, and Opera is a topic that fascinates me. Call _Mikado_ a musical- and you certainly open the the door to Weill's _Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny_. _Dreigroschenoper_, on the other hand, is most often called a musical, even though it has the 'oper' designation in its title. Then there's Strauss's _Fledermaus_, Offenbach's _Orpheus in the Underworld_... Apposite English language examples might include Romberg's "Student Prince" and Herbert's "Naughty Marietta." It would make a worthy thread-topic of its own- this----


Good point. Might I add that some have very similiar storylines: Rent and La Boheme; Miss Saigon and Madam Butterfly. Hard to allow one without the other.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Pyotr said:


> Good point. Might I add that some have very similiar storylines: Rent and La Boheme; Miss Saigon and Madam Butterfly. Hard to allow one without the other.


Rent IS La Boheme / Miss Saigon IS Madam Butterfly / West Side Story IS Romeo and Juliet. Reworks of the books of one do not make a bleed-over genre work, its just the book, w dialogue, and songs, ala "Musical."

_While I am not at all a fan of the genre_, I'm rather surprised that there have been no calls for these shows which "work" so perfectly _in toto_, great books, great scores:

The King and I, with a terrific book and its lushly orchestrated score, all its songs cast in pentatonic scales.
Guys and Dolls; Frank Loesser, libretto from a Damon Runyan short story
The Fantasticks
A Little Night Music: Sondheim, libretto from Ingmar Bergman's film, Smiles of a Midsummer's Night

Speaking of "Which Bin Should We Put It In?" What slot does Bernstein's Candide, libretto / Voltaire - Lillian Hellman (the original version of the piece) fall into  ???

Does this just reflect a youthful demographic on TC, or are those older 'Historic' works just not on anyone's radar?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ooh, another one I forgot - Guys and Dolls. I love it! Our sixth form college put it on in the 1990s & the students enjoyed it, so there's hope for it yet!


----------



## Ebab (Mar 9, 2013)

Five is too hard but I almost made it. Obviously I like Sondheim:

*Sweet Charity* (music: Cy Coleman, lyrics: Dorothy Fields, book by Neil Simon)
*Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street* (music and lyrics by Stephen Sondheim, book by Hugh Wheeler)
*A Little Night Music* (music and lyrics by Stephen Sondheim, book by Hugh Wheeler)
*Passion* (music and lyrics by Stephen Sondheim, book by James Lapine)
*Sunday in the Park with George* (music and lyrics by Stephen Sondheim, book by James Lapine)
*Company* (music and lyrics by Stephen Sondheim, book by George Furth)

I've only had a chance to see "Sweeney Todd" and "A Little Night Music" actually on stage though yet.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Nobody's mentioned "My Fair Lady"?????


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> 1. If G&S Operettas are allowed, I'm with you all the way, Pyotr. a) The Mikado b) HMS Pinafore c) Patience
> 2. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers.
> 3. Singin' in the Rain
> 4. The Sound of Music


My wife and I watched the dvd movie of Seven Brides for Seven Brothers recently, based on your recommendation. We really enjoyed it. My wife could relate to the woman in the movie very well.  
But I could not put this work up on Mount Olympus, because, in my opinion, it doesn't have any memorable musical numbers. It was a movie musical that never really made it in the live theater, I don't believe. 
Again, thanks for the tip.


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

Down to 5? Wow!!!
OK. Will try but there is a LOT I really like. This is in no order.

WEST SIDE STORY
LES MISERABLES
A LITTLE NIGHT MUSIC
CATS
THE MYSTERY OF EDWIN DROOD


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Sonata said:


> 1) Miss Saigon
> 2) Phantom of the Opera
> 3) West Side Story
> 4) Les Miserables


I forgot to add "Wicked"! Watched it in Chicago with my husband and it was a wonderful production. The music doesn't stand up to my favorites, but it was very good and they really delivered a full theatrical experience!

Fiddler on the Roof is fun too


----------



## playpiano (Jul 13, 2013)

1. Jesus Christ Superstar
2. Harspray
3.High School Musical
4.Les Mis
5.Annie


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not a great fan of musicals whether staged or filmed but Fiddler on the Roof movie is a classic as it works on so many levels - clinging onto tradition while facing intolerance, the first stirrings of revolution, Tevye wrestling with his conscience... 

I also like Oliver! in places but not so much Lionel Bart's songs. Oliver Reed's Bill Sykes was excellent - so sinister when we see him for the first time emerge from the shadows in his battered top hat. And for pure kitsch it's hard to beat Ken Russell's Tommy - where else could you watch Keith Moon give a worryingly convincing portrayal of an old pervert and see Ann-Margret wallowing in chocolate and baked beans? Oliver Reed was in this as well - his singing was hilariously terrible.


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

West Side Story
Sweeney Todd
The Fiddler on the Roof
Oliver
The Sound of Music


----------



## Roland (Mar 13, 2013)

5. My Fair Lady (Lerner and Loewe)

4. The Music Man (Meredith Willson)

3. Show Boat (Jerome Kern)

2. The Sound of Music (Rogers and Hammerstein)

1. Oklahoma (Rogers and Hammerstein)

All of these have been made into movies--although the movies are all "old," they're all quite enjoyable.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

OP doesn't specify staged or filmed. I've never seen a staged musical: I'm averse to "shows", but have enjoyed many a musical on film, including Fiddler on the Roof, Cabaret, My Fair Lady and The King and I.

But if we're talking movies I'd actually include in my DVD collection, only two spring to mind...

1) Singin' in the Rain
2) Top Hat

Actually, I'm very fond of Fred Astaire more generally, so would be happy to watch any of his best known movies. (It's a shame he wasn't allowed to dance in _The Towering Inferno_!)


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I've always been a fan of musicals; I haven't seen that many in person, but these are probably my five favorite:

1) The Phantom of the Opera
2) Wicked
3) Cabaret
4) Hairspray
5) Cats

Also like Les Misérables, Guys and Dolls (got to be in this one in middle school!), and most recently, Newsies


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Haven't seen much musicals but one that I really liked was Soldier of Orange (Soldaat van Oranje).

It's performed only in the Netherlands in a former flight hangar converted into a theatre specifically for this play. Well, you have to see it to believe it... and be able to understand Dutch. 

"Producer Robin de Levita invented a new theatrical performance solution for Soldier of Orange - The Musical: a rotating auditorium in the center of a venue with 1100 seats. He named it SceneAround. The auditorium is placed on a turntable. The audience rotates from scenery to scenery, accompanied by 180 degree projections on panel screens around the auditorium. Both the auditorium and the screens are motorized and automated. The set is built around the auditorium. Almost every scenery has its own set. There is even a 'sea' and the runway of the airport is also part of the set."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soldier_of_Orange_(musical)


----------



## PianistFingers (Aug 5, 2013)

1. Carousel
2. Rocky Horror Picture Show
3. Cabaret
4. Lion King
5. Wicked


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

Five is much too hard an Ask...and I _cannot_ make it!

But the musicals that I most enjoy/'respect' are My Fair Lady (script & music... & excellence as a really enjoyable piece of entertainment)
The Sound of Music...for the same reasons.
Show Boat
Easter Parade
As for G&S, I don't think we can quite call them Musicals, though essentially they are just early versions of the genre....but I am very fond of many of their 'operettas'
And then thanks to Macleod for the reminder...there's Top Hat with the wonderful music of Irving Berlin> Yep, I could just do 'The Piccolino'.... the catchy Piccolino,' right now!
(well...I _have_ made the five in the end?!)


----------



## woodwindwaker (Aug 7, 2013)

Phantom of the Opera
Les Miserables
Big River (completely different from the first two, but it's so simple and fun)
The Music Man
Fiddler on the Roof

Though, I also love Pirates of Penzance, The Mikado, and My Fair Lady.


----------



## woodwindwaker (Aug 7, 2013)

Has anybody seen the old MGM movie "Puss in Boots" (with Christopher Walken)? It has several songs in it, I think it should count! It's really a cute story, and the songs get so stuck in your head!


----------



## woodwindwaker (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh, I forgot Sweeney Todd and Wicked. And Camelot!


----------



## Oreb (Aug 8, 2013)

1. Guys and Dolls

2. My Fair Lady

3. Cats

4. Man of La Mancha

5. A Little Night Music


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

In no particular order:

Pippin
Pacific Overtures
West Side Story
Avenue Q
Into the Woods


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Since no one else had the chutzpah to say it, I guess I'll man up and do it:

Mamma Mia!

You know you love it.

Saw it a few years ago (eek, 10 years ago? I'd have to think about that) in Washington DC while taking a little vacation. It was a blast! So much fun. One of the most pleasurable theatre experiences of my life. During the same trip I also saw a play while sitting in the balcony of Ford's Theatre, where Lincoln was shot. It was so bad I have no memory of what it was called.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm not big on musicals, but I was in drama class in high school so I couldn't avoid them (I didn't mind)

I think my favorites are:

Sweeney Todd (It's like Prokofiev and Ravel had a baby, and it's got great counterpoint and great use of leitmotif)
Les Miserables (the most operatic one I've seen, but I've heard "A Little Night Music" is more-so. I prefer the reorchestrated revival that recently came out)
Phantom of the Opera (Eh it's catchy what can I say)
Passion (The story is kinda dumb but the music is superb)
West Side Story (cool and a classic)


----------

